# Cell Tower In Easter Shore Va.



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh[IMG]

[IMG]http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh18/stanleymsn/cellsite009.jpg


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Stan, what is that Sealtite looking stuff welded to those poles?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Stan, what is that Sealtite looking stuff welded to those poles?


 
Grounding.


----------



## ghostwriter (Nov 1, 2007)

Stan,

Nice photos.

I would be concerned with possible wire bending space issues in the disconnect.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Stan, what is that Sealtite looking stuff welded to those poles?


 
The sealtight is just a sleeve for the tin coated copper. I'm not sure why they sleve the piece of copper it is plenty big to not need to be protected from phisical damage most of the time they use a piece of #2 around here.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I had a feeling it was grounding but it looks like it is actually welded right to the pols so I thought it was weird.
Never seen anything like that done before.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I had a feeling it was grounding but it looks like it is actually welded right to the pols so I thought it was weird.
> Never seen anything like that done before.


 
Yea the wire is cad welded to the pole and the flex is slide right up against the weld and they spray a Zinc galvinized stuff on it to keep it from rusting.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Yea the wire is cad welded to the pole and the flex is slide right up against the weld and they spray a Zinc galvinized stuff on it to keep it from rusting.


 seem like you have done this before


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

ghostwriter said:


> Stan,
> 
> Nice photos.
> 
> I would be concerned with possible wire bending space issues in the disconnect.


your right about the wire bending space but the inspector let it go considering he is the all in one inspector


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Stan Mason said:


> seem like you have done this before


No, but inspected a whole lot of them. I enjoy looking at them I'm normaly there with just the electrician and parking isn't an issue and so own. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

william1978 said:


> No, but inspected a whole lot of them. I enjoy looking at them I'm normaly there with just the electrician and parking isn't an issue and so own. :thumbsup:


I like doing them but my specialty is asphalt plants concret plants and quarrys and underground mines.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

As an electrician I work on mostly large commercial and high rise projects that is what I enjoy.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

Thats cool yea i have worked in the skydome in toronto canada and the the DC national stadium I think those are the biggest commerical jobs I have ever been on


----------

